# Godzilla: Final Wars



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, how disapointing. I love the Godzilla series in general, but this movie pissed me off.

Why?

The Acting: Boy, I dont think there was one good actor in this movie.........some guys(main villain, the American Sergeant or whatever) were just plain terrible.

The Dialogue: Any movie that has a dude disapear for most of the movie and show up saying he was captured and "escaped somehow", is most likely bad. Ugh, it also had some dumb plotholes and stupid character turns. It was also corny as hell.....

Special Effects: Didnt this have a big budget for a Godzilla movie?  The director needs to learn that Quanity<Quality. There was alot of special effects, they just weren't that good. Ugh, that American Godzilla thing was terrible.

Fight Scenes: Yes, human fight scenes. Dispite having a few decent stunts, the fight scenes were wirework at its worst.........

Monster scenes: I dug how they actually give Anguilus(sp?) an actual ability, but aren't some of these guys Godzilla's allies? And wtf was up with Mothra? Shows up for like 2 seconds after being overhyped like.........forever. King Ceaser? He was supposed to be a protector of humanity. And Gigan was overhyped................very overhyped. Was that the smog monster? Didn't it take forever for Godzilla to defeat him last time? Also.......how is he getting from place to place so quickly?

Any good things? Had some decent ideas.....but most were poorly used. Had a fast pace, and I liked the monster fight scenes.



But overall, very disapointing. 

I'd say it was a terrible way to end an entertaining series, 

but they've said they'd end the series like........twice? Three times? So it will probably take 10 years, but Godzilla will live on.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

well this movie must be to old for me to know but godzilla hasnt had a movie in forever i think hes dead but i do like godzilla


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

Came out in 2005 I think..........

They make a new series every decade. 

From the old ones, then came "Godzilla 1985(or was it 86)?" which ended with "Godzilla Vs Destroyer". Then Godzilla 2000 came out, and ended with Godzilla final wars.

Between them, was a movie where he fought Gedorah, Mothra, and some other guy(I cant remember the movies name. Something like "GOdzilla: All out giant monster attack"), another Godzilla V Mecha Godzilla. Godzilla: Tokyo SOS, and "Godzilla Vs Mechaguirus" or something like that.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

oh i never new i'll have to rent them and watch


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is a list of all the Godzilla movies(mostly in order) and my ratings of them. N/A=Havent seen it.

Godzilla: King of Monsters- 9/10
Godzilla Raids again- 7/10
King Kong Vs Godzilla- 5/10
Godzilla Vs Mothra- 7/10
Gedorah, the three headed Monster- 8/10
Godzilla Vs Monster Zero- 4/10
Godzilla Vs Sea Monster- 6/10
Son of Godzilla- 7/10
Destroy all Monsters- 8/10
Godzillas revenge- 3/10
Godzilla Vs Gigan- 5/10
Godzilla Vs Smog Monster- 6/10
Godzilla Vs Megalodon- 3/10
Godzilla Vs MechaGodzilla- 6.5/10
Terror of MechaGodzilla- 6/10
Godzilla 1985- 7.5/10
Godzilla Vs Biolante- 7/10
Godilla Vs King Gedorah- 4/10
Godzilla Vs Mothra: Battle for Earth- 6/10
Godzilla Vs MechaGodzilla II: N/A
Godzilla Vs space Godzilla: 8/10
Godzilla Vs Destroyer: 7/10
Godzilla 2000: 6/10
Godzilla Vs Megaguiris: N/A
All out Monster Attack: 9/10
Godzilla Vs MechaGodzilla III: 4/10
Godzilla SOS: 4/10(ugh, another MechaGodzilla movie)
Godzilla Final Wars: 4.5/10

American Godzilla: 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

oh they have godzilla vs. kingkong who won


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2006)

Neither won, it was a draw. 

Anyway i saw this movie and Horror i agree i was disappointed. The fight sceans with the human's were better then with Godzilla 
They ruined the american godzilla for i really enjoyed that movie and they made him horrible in this! *Bastards*

So yeah i give it around a 3/10. I wish they made a better FINAL Godzilla movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

yup, although some argue that King Kong won. Being he was shown to come out of the water while Godzilla did not.

I think Godzilla was caught off guard and retreated, so I guess you can say Kong won.

But Godzilla pwned Kong during the first few rounds.


----------



## botoman (Jan 31, 2006)

Meh, I enjoyed the movie a lot. I knew it wasn't going to have spectacular acting or a riveting storyline. Just the fact that it was Godzilla and him kicking ass made me happy.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The problem is that the movie spent too much time on the human/alien characters, and not enough on the monsters. Roughly 70% of the film was devoted to setting up the plot, with 30% on the fights -- for a movie with the premise of delivering ultimate monster fights, 30% is nowhere near enough.

This wouldn't be so bad if the human and alien characters were interesting, but sadly no. The only character that I found funny was the emo-looking villain, and even he couldn't save the movie. The female scientist was cool also, but only because she was hot. Everyone else bored me to tears.

...still better than the 1998 travesty, though. The best thing out of Final Wars is Godzilla vs. GINO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2006)

I didnt mind the 1998 version..............it just was hard to call a Godzilla movie...

And it had some plotholes and I didnt care for Mathew Broderick as the lead.


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 1, 2006)

The best godzilla ive ever seen was godzilla monster island i think was the name of the tiltle it was the movie w/minya in it on monster island and godzilla was trying to teach him how to shoot the laser beam out of his mouth but all he could do was blow circles.
That movie made me rofl with its acting and plot.  Especially the little boy in the real world.  I think his name was inya or something like that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 1, 2006)

My science teacher is in one of the trailers for this movie. He's even on the dvd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2006)

cool.

Anyway, that sounds like either
"Son of Godzilla", or "Godzillas Revenge"

"Godzillas Revenge" was a dream in which Minya talked......


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2006)

^oh god awful.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah nova I think the film youre talking about is Godzilla's revenge. i always watch that one for a good laugh. Godzilla on Monster's Island is actually an alternate title to Godzilla vs Gigan which is alot more serious even though it has corn eating hippies and cockroach aliens.

As for Final Wars. I have mixed feelings about it. I thought it had alot of potential. Some things were handled very well. I enjoyed the intro. Don Frye's one liners were hillarious. . And some of the monster scenes were awesome, Angilas vs Fire Dragon in particular (Fire Dragon was the name of the chinese flying battleship), Goten vs Godzilla, Goten vs Manda, Rodan's Intro, Godzilla vs Angilas, King Seesar, and Rodan at once, Godzilla vs Monster X and Gigan at once, and even the few seconds mothra had were kinda cool.

Things I didnt like. Some of the monster fights were way too short .Godzilla vs Hedorah and Ebirah in particular which lasted about a split second. The only good short ones were Godzilla vs Zilla because it was funny and Godzilla vs Kamakiras. Most of the Human fighting scenes were pretty bad, though I liked a few like the humans vs Ebirah, hen maybe some of motocycle stuff and the non matrix fighting on the ship. Gigans head was way too detatchable.

I thought the Xillian leader was a great actor, also Gigan had a cool intro and his new look was my favorite.

I dont blame the director for this as I think he really needed more production time to pull this off well, and Toho has a problem with doing things way ahead of schedule. Thats why the recent Gamera films were so much better, Gamera 3 had like 3 years to preplan and shoot post production etc. Kitamura makes some aesome movies, but Toho really expected too much from him in too little time. So in the end he aimed for a spoof like treatment that was funny to laugh at in ways like with Minya, but also had some cool scenes in there when they spent time on it like Godzilla shooting the meteor to lead into the battle with Monster X. But in the end this film seemed very rushed. The production photos look awesome though.  As far as Godzilla films go Id give this a 4/10 but it is definately entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, my favorite scene was the intro to the Godzilla V Monster X fight. Wasnt as cool as the "all out monster attack", when they create that giant energy ball........but it was a nice scene.

Funny, I watched "Destroy all monsters" last night...........I forgot how similar "Final Wars" was to this movie..............ripoff?

Imo, "Destroy all Monsters" would have been a better title for this movie.....because in that, all the monsters team up. In this, Godzilla fights them all.

Its funny how they use Ghidorah again as the villain..............but hell, he's the strongest villain it seems in the Godzilla movies.

ANyone see "Godzilla 1985"? That movie is terribly underrated.......even though it has some stupid plotholes. It was dark and sort of scary in its own right.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

destroy all monsters was good  i even have the game


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2006)

Ye Godzilla 1985 was underrated. I enjoyed it alot and Godzilla vs biolantie *Don't know how to spell it* was also good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw Godzilla V Biolante once.

It had a fairly big budget, and a cool villain....but I remember it being a bit too long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I watched Final Wars over the weekend, it wasn't THAT bad. I mean it wasn't that good either, but it was alright.

Bad acting? Of course Don Frye is a bad actor, you know who that is right? 

Anyway, I'll agree too much mutant fighting. I mean you don't even see Godzilla after that first little sequence for a long time, then when he finally comes up they show more mutant fighting.

Could of been better, could of been worse. It was ok, one of the better Godzilla movies I've seen in recent history, of course I haven't seen too many Godzilla movies.


----------

